# MPLAP actualizado



## Ivan Mendoza (Oct 7, 2006)

hola a todos estoy empezando a programar micros 16f877a en el MPLAP6.0 alguien me podria decir una pagina donde podria encontrar una version mas actualiza...?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 7, 2006)

Hola,

Si estas usando microcontroladores pic, lo mejor es comenzar por la pagina del fabricante:

http://www.microchip.com/ en donde encontraras muchos recursos.

En cuanto al MPLAB te dejo el enlace para que descarges la ultima version:

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...E&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en019469&part=SW007002

Saludos.


----------

